# weak stem droopy leaves :(



## seph429 (Mar 27, 2006)

This is my first attempt at plant growing, the plant itself was a clone off a very tall and healthy plant, mine's been growing for about 6 weeks now(give or take) but its development seems to be very slow and the stem seems to be very weak along with the leaves

heres some pictures











its outside and sometimes i see it getting assaulted by wind, so i try to move it to spots that has stuff to help block the wind. Is there anything i can do to help it out? i dont know any tips would be <3'd

here is a picture of one of the newer stems that branched off, for some reason its like red and looks very very weak
http://www.emoneytrader.com/~seph429/.myeyesonly/3.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

seph429. IMO your clone looks fine. its a bit stretched but other than that it looks great. the wind will help strengthen the stem. if you want take a stake and a piece of string or fishing line. put the stake in your pot then tie the string around your plant and the stake. dont make it to tight but tight enough to hold up your plant.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 27, 2006)

What kind of soil, nutes, h2o schedule? Think about a bigger pot?


----------

